

When the Boss Says, 'Don't Tell Your Coworkers How Much You Get Paid' - cordite
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/07/when-the-boss-says-dont-tell-your-coworkers-how-much-you-get-paid/374467/

======
elyrly
Wonderful article that dives into Game theory at the work place.

